# RC Spectrum system for R/R



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

we've been playing around with some RC systems to operate our garden trains. we have an old ten wheeler that had dirty wheels and worn pickups, and wouldn't run worth a darn, so it was chosen to be experimented with. we got her to run on RC, but had some glitching, so, we tried three different systems, 27, 72, 75mhz, and all three frequency bands glitched pretty good. we have been using 2.4Ghz in other hobby applications with excellent results, so we decided to order a Spectrum DX5e system for $99. after a quick bind and easy installation, we have been running our train without one single glitch! even with the contols in linda's hand, and my encouragement to try and goof it up, the system has been running very smooth and troublefree. range is excellent, as i have been everywhere in our yard and even the garage and still maintain rock solid control. we set the throttle control on the left stick so it could stay at a chosen setting, and we'd also have reverse. we've been using single battery packs of 7 cell 4600mah, and double packs of six cells(12 total) and even retained the stock chuffing. lets see if we can get a couple pictures up


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

everything fits nicely in the tender, all electronics, and two 6cell packs w "Y" connector, just put on coal load over the top


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I can vouch for the incredible range and reliability of the Spektrum DX5E. I have been using it for the past several months during the development of my 2.4GHZ RailBoss R/C system. The new system will feature the excellent manual speed control functions that 2.4GHZ DSSS technology provides, along with automated station stops, random functions, consisting, and a lot of user programmability.

There are also several other very low cost 2.4GHZ radio systems on the market now, which have also proven to be more than adequate for garden railroading.

What are you using for your controller in this application? Is it designed specifically for large scale trains?


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Del, we're using a traxxas XL5 esc (about $40) with pretty good stepping and reverse. one touch button programming. we've been trying to buy a train-specific type esc, as advertised elsewhere in this forum, but wonder how it could be any better easier, or more affordable. we've seen other 2.4 systems (tx and rx) for $29, and although i wouldn't fly one of my giant scale warbirds with one, i'd probably try one on our garden trains. we will be interested in hearing about your new controller


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm .... spec sheet I found says "Input voltage: 4-8 Cells (4.8 to 9.6 Volts DC)". Most locos are going to want more voltage than that. 8 cells probably really means 12V, but that is still pretty low. My controls will operate from 8-30 volts. Sounds like it works for you though. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Del, we are experimenting with these systems; wiring, power, ease of use and control, we had a couple esc's in the shop. and tried them all, but ended up with the XL5 ( the only one in the shop not tried was a brushless system, it would probably be overkill ). yes the voltage rating is as you stated, and we started with a 7cell pack, and can't tell you how/why two six cell paks in series works with this esc, maybe in the train there's a smaller load compared to an off-road buggy as the XL5 is intended for. when running our trains with DC, we've seen on the voltmeter how well the trains run on a higher voltage, and agree with you 100%, more is better! how many batteries do you like to run?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the 8 cells were calculated at nicad voltage of 1.2 so 8 x 1.2 gives you the 9.6 they quite. 

9.6 volts with completely fresh nicads would be pretty slow on most locos. 

Dell, do you have pictures of your new product here yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm still working on the manual, so nothing is on the website yet, but the board is the same one used for the 75MHZ Enhanced RailBoss. It will include all of the R/C cables (4 channels), and a reed switch for automation. 










RioShay - Many narrow gauge locos run on 14.4V, standard gauge sometimes take more; 18-24V. All locos are different. Just size the number of cells for the highest maximum speed you want to run and that will give you the smallest battery pack.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Del, when it is all finished, maybe I can have a high res picture for my site, I don't have your stuff listed under R/C systems, and I think I need to present more than just DCC and the Aristo TE systems as alternatives on my site! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Great Dell. thanks for the info and picture, let us know when the 2.4Ghz is ready. good deal that we can bind it with already existing spectrum systems, and no crystals needed


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Rio Shay.
You might also like to consider my *BELTROL R/C* system for use with the low cost Park Flyer 2.4 GHz R/C.

I make eight different pcb's which pretty well covers the possibilities users might want. They range from small flat 3 amp ESC's to large 10 amp powerhouses.

All of them have features exclusive to the BELTROL range. Plus directional headlights and sound system triggers.

This is my most popular ESC.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

RioShay, do you run the chuffer from the nine volt battery? Or did you cut the nine volt housing out to make room for everything and run the chuffer from the esc?


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Mike, still using the 9v chuffer, we used existing stuff that most hobbist might have hanging around their workbench, and wired it up pretty staightforward. in this foto, all electronics( rx and esc ) are installed in the tender, with the speaker, and the chuff board set up verticaly along the inside wall, along with two 6-cell battery packs.with plenty of room to spare, even for another battery pack. we played with this just to get a little confidence in wiring all the componets up, and seeing if the stuff we already had, would work, without going out and buying a bunch of new electronics without really knowing what we needed


----------

